# Aggiornamento world, ffmpeg e glibc

## ago

salve a tutti...poco fa ho appena syncato e lanciato un aggiornamento completo..quindi

```
emerge --sync && emerge -DuNavt world
```

e mi son trovato con quest'erroraccio

```
[nomerge      ] media-video/totem-2.24.4-r1  USE="gnome nsplugin python -bluetooth -debug -galago -lirc -nautilus -nvtv -tracker" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-python/gdata-2.0.2 [2.0.0] USE="-examples" 1,131 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.9-r1  USE="ipv6 pam tcpd xinerama -accessibility -afs -branding -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -remote (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2  USE="gnome -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.9  USE="nls -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]    app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p1  USE="pam -ldap -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 

[ebuild     U ]     app-editors/nano-2.1.10 [2.1.9] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,444 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.14  USE="custom-optimization dbus gnome java xulrunner -bindist -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.13 [0.8.12] USE="-debug" 378 kB

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/mediastreamer-x264-1.1.7 

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928 [0.5-r1] USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa custom-cflags dirac encode faac faad gsm hardcoded-tables ipv6 jpeg2k mmx mmxext mp3 oss sdl speex ssse3 theora threads v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -bindist -cpudetection% -debug -doc -ieee1394 -jack% -network -opencore-amr% -schroedinger -test (-amr%*) (-vhook%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 3,001 kB

[nomerge      ] net-p2p/deluge-1.1.9  USE="gtk libnotify" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3  USE="zlib -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.11  USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]    media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9  USE="X bzip2 corefonts jpeg jpeg2k openmp perl png tiff zlib -djvu -doc -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -raw -svg -truetype -wmf -xml" 

[nomerge      ]     media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3  USE="jpeg opengl" 

[ebuild     UD]      media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 [2.6.0_rc1] USE="(-debug%)" 459 kB

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-2.1-r1  USE="adplug alsa bs2b cdda esd flac gnome icecast ipv6 jack lirc mp3 mtp musepack nls oss projectm pulseaudio scrobbler sdl sid sndfile sse2 timidity tta vorbis wavpack wma" 

[ebuild   R   ]  app-misc/lirc-0.8.5  USE="X -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="-accent -act200l -act220l -adaptec -all -alsa_usb -animax -asusdh -atilibusb -atiusb -audio -audio_alsa -avermedia -avermedia98 -avermedia_vdomate -awlibusb -bestbuy -bestbuy2 -breakoutbox -bte -bw6130 -caraca -chronos -commandir -cph06x -creative -creative_infracd -devinput -digimatrix -dsp -dvico -ea65 -exaudio -flyvideo -ftdi -gvbctv5pci -hauppauge -hauppauge_dvb -hercules_smarttv_stereo -i2cuser -igorplugusb -iguanaIR% -imon -imon_24g -imon_knob -imon_lcd -imon_pad -imon_rsc -inputlirc -irdeo -irdeo_remote -irlink -irman -irreal -it87 -ite8709 -knc_one -kworld -leadtek_0007 -leadtek_0010 -leadtek_pvr2000 -livedrive_midi -livedrive_seq -logitech -macmini -mceusb -mceusb2 -mediafocusI -mouseremote -mouseremote_ps2 -mp3anywhere -mplay -nslu2 -packard_bell -parallel -pcmak -pcmak_usb -pctv -pixelview_bt878 -pixelview_pak -pixelview_pro -provideo -realmagic -remote_wonder_plus -remotemaster -sa1100 -samsung -sasem -sb0540 -serial -serial_igor_cesko -silitek -sir -slinke -streamzap -tekram -tekram_bt829 -tira -ttusbir -tuxbox -tvbox -udp -uirt2 -uirt2_raw -usb_uirt_raw -usbirboy -usbx -userspace -wpc8769l -xboxusb (-iguana%)" 700 kB

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.24.3.1  USE="acpi gnome gstreamer hal ipv6 -apm -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.24.3-r1  USE="-doc -eds -networkmanager" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libwnck-2.24.2  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/startup-notification-0.10 [0.9] 322 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r3 [5.2_p1-r1] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -pkcs11 (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,082 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.9_p20081201-r2] USE="nls nptl%* nptlonly%* -build% -debug -glibc-compat20% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) (-gd%) (-vanilla%)" 16,182 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.3 [1.1.3] USE="bash-completion -doc" 151 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/coreutils-7.5 [7.4] USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 9,731 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.22 [3.21] USE="nls" LINGUAS="it -cs -da -de -es -fr -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,070 kB

[nomerge      ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.14  USE="custom-optimization dbus gnome java xulrunner -bindist -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -startup-notification" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-arch/zip-3.0 [2.32-r1] USE="bzip2%* crypt unicode%*" 1,258 kB

[ebuild     U ]   app-arch/unzip-6.0-r1 [5.52-r2] USE="bzip2%* unicode%*" 1,345 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.9_p20081201-r2] USE="nls nptl%* nptlonly%* -build% -debug -glibc-compat20% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) (-gd%) (-vanilla%)" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m [2009j] USE="nls" 363 kB

Total: 15 packages (12 upgrades, 2 downgrades, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 38,609 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/glibc:2.2

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3[nptl] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/glibc-2.6 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-libs/glibc-2.8 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/vlc-1.0.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 6 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

poi mi sono accorto che riuscivo ad aggiornare dei pacchetti con

```
emerge -DuNav nomepacchetto
```

Ora non riesco ad aggiornare il world e ovviamente neanche singolarmente i pacchetti che mi sono rimasti quali..

```
[nomerge      ] media-plugins/mediastreamer-x264-1.1.7 

[ebuild     U ]  media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p19928 [0.5-r1] USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa custom-cflags dirac encode faac faad gsm hardcoded-tables ipv6 jpeg2k mmx mmxext mp3 oss sdl speex ssse3 theora threads v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -bindist -cpudetection% -debug -doc -ieee1394 -jack% -network -opencore-amr% -schroedinger -test (-amr%*) (-vhook%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 3,001 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 [2.9_p20081201-r2] USE="nls nptl%* nptlonly%* -build% -debug -glibc-compat20% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) (-gd%) (-vanilla%)" 16,182 kB
```

Avete soluzioni?

----------

## canduc17

Sì, hanno in molti sto problema, me compreso: se ne parla in questo topic sul forum internazionale.

E' un bug del pacchetto nvidia-drivers, già segnalato qui.

Penso si tratti di aspettare...per il momento è meglio non downgradare le glibc, pena l'esplosione del globo terracqueo  :Smile: 

----------

## mack1

Hanno dovuto mantenere la USE nptl all'interno dell'ebuild di nvidia-drivers per una  questione di compatibilità, solo che dalla versione 2.6 le glibc non hanno più la suddetta USE (usano di default nptl credo), e quindi giustamente portage tenta di installare una versione di glibc in cui compaia la USE nptl.

E' già stato risolto   :Very Happy:  .... ha ragione canduc17 è solo tempo di aspettare il nuovo ebuild...

Ciao

----------

## pierino_89

In alternativa si può smascherare per ~arch il pacchetto dei drivers nvidia.

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> In alternativa si può smascherare per ~arch il pacchetto dei drivers nvidia.

 

non si risolve purtroppo..avevo già provato

----------

## mack1

Ho aggiornato 2 macchine amd64 oggi ed il problema era scomparso  :Very Happy:  .... è solo questione di tempo (imho).

Ciao

----------

